# Cigar Day / travel cases



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Aloha!

Well I got my post count up and waited enough days to post pictures some of you requested. :ban:
I'm not including a link to any website or actually trying to sell them at this time(These are all gone) but I want to get some input from all you characters on what you think. :bounce:

These are wood cases made from mahagony and hold three cigars.
The two pieces fit together by friction and provide a nice snug fit.
The inlay is hand carved filled and then sanded.
I'm going to make them in two sizes. 54 ring X 7" and 36 ring X 6 inches.
This might change as I talk to people and get ideas of the sizes most wanted.
*These are prototypes! (Grain does not match!)*
Prototypes are made to help in the creation of the jigs needed to reproduce them. I made four of them in different sizes this is one.


















The tubes are singles of course and can come in different woods but these are made from a local Hawaiian wood called Milo. Dark rich wood.
Ring sizes and length are sort of per request, no templates made as they are done on the lathe.
These were made as gifts and have initials inlayed in them in a copper color.










Aloha, Pete


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those are awsome!


----------



## Big John (Apr 11, 2011)

The cases are great looking, especially the shiny black tubes. The main thoughts that go through my head are price, finish, weight and how well they function over time. Without seeing one in my hand and how they fit in my shirt/jacket pocket my opinion will be lacking. I would want them to fit at least a 56 ring so I can use it for the 48-56 cigars. A sixty would be nice, but I cannot see that as being marketable with the heavy wood platform. If they are light and the finish can hold up for years I can see buying them for the look more than price. Finally, the weight and functionality are all important. The wood might splinter as I have seen with cedar lined holders I have. I use plastic holders from Thompson and leather from Xicar which have lasted me for years. Let me know what the cost with shipping will be and I may give one a test drive. Good luck.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I really like the singles tubes. 
I also like that you make them to size per order.

What would the cost of something like 6 x 52 single be.

how durable are they?


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Those look fantastic! Any thought to a 3-gar case in the milo? I'd be interested in cost estimates. I have been thinking of grabing one of those 5 gar herfadors that go for pretty cheap or a 3 gar leather/ballistic nylon case, but if those puppies are reasonably priced, I would be very interested.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I really like those single tubos. Please let us know how much you will be selling them for. I'm interested!


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

wow, i definately want one of the tubes.


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Those look really good!


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

I really like the tubes as well! Nice work!


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Big John said:


> The main thoughts that go through my head are price, finish, weight and how well they function over time.
> Let me know what the cost with shipping will be and I may give one a test drive. Good luck.


Big John,

You sort of asked everyones questions right off the bat.

First off everyone should understand that I'm in Hawaii and my replies/posts will mostly be off times from yours. 9AM east coast, 6AM west coast is 3AM for me. 7PM for me is 10PM west coast and 1AM east coast. Anyway.......:focus:

Price is of course what everyone wants to know and maybe 80% will read no further than the price. Let me say that price depends on a few factors.

*The tubes.*
In a inexpensive wood like mahagony I would say $20 to $25 without any difference in the size. The wood shown in the pictures is called Milo. Google it for price. "Hawaiian Milo wood" . Not only that it's hard to get so other woods are better. Remember some woods have strong smells and are not good for this application.
With a single letter inlayed add $5 minimum.
Anything can be done, the only thing stopping it is cost.
I could do an inlay of your favorite cigar logo or ring but it could be expensive!! It is ALL hand carving with an epoxy inlay material.

*Three stick holders.*
I would have to say that a starting point of $30 to $35 in any size but only up to a 7" cigar length with no inlay.
This could vary slightly on the upside after I start producing multiples with my jig. I would feel safe in promising the first 5 I make for $30 and inlay is possible..........maybe.....

Again any design for an inlay could be done if your willing to pay for hand carving.

Now if your still reading..........:rockon:

*Weight:*
Some woods are lighter than others. Milo is a very dense, strong wood and heavier. Mahagony is less dense and lighter.
Everyone who has handled the three stick cases did not even ask or mention the weight as a factor.
The tubes are 1/4" thick so get your favorite stick and add 1/4" on each side plus maybe 1/16" to 1/8" for clearance inside for your stick. My first thought is they are too big for a shirt pocket mostly because of length if more than 5" cigar size. An inside jacket pocket no problem but you would notice the larger sizes.

*Finish:*
Well, this could be a few different methods sometimes depending on the wood. I have used Laquer, Spar Urathane, oil and buffed wax. 
Some woods do not like some finishes. My pick right now is the Laquer.
This is ONLY on the outside!!! Inside is not finished so no taste is transfered to a cigar. The overlapping areas may be finished with the exterior finish or just oiled with mineral oil as it leaves no taste at all and helps protect the wood.

*Durability:*
Like anything if it's abused it will get trashed.
I'm a big guy, 6'4" and 240lbs. I would carry these around all day and other than not trying to abuse them I would not be thinking about them all the time. The tubes are made IMO thick enough to be strong, any thinner and you start getting into the something to keep home and display to friends that visit.
The three stick holders are done in the same way and actually except for the one side with the overlapping edge you could stand on them flat or on the side *POSITIVELY!!!!* 
The outside is well sealed so cracking or splintering I highly, highly doubt.
I only use fully dried wood but we live in a humid location. You take it to Arizona in the summer the wood will loose some mouisture but it may not cause anything noticeable. The friction fit may get looser but that can be countered by applying mineral oil to those areas.
Wood is not metal or plastic, that's why it's so nice!

Hope I covered it just ask if anyone has more questions.

Aloha, Pete


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Pete,

Shot you a PM. I am interested. Lets talk turkey!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

mmm can't wait to get my lathe going so I can try my hand at this.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Stubby said:


> mmm can't wait to get my lathe going so I can try my hand at this.


You must forgive me, but that just sounds dirty.

Just me?

:crazy:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> You must forgive me, but that just sounds dirty.
> 
> Just me?
> 
> :crazy:


Two for dirty


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> You must forgive me, but that just sounds dirty.
> 
> Just me?
> 
> :crazy:


haha yah that does sound a bit bad.


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

the cigar tubes are super nice.what people don't realize is the work and attention to details that make the finished product. i will say again nice very nice!!!!


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Stubby said:


> mmm can't wait to get my lathe going so I can try my hand at this.


Yep, dirty boy you are.

Let me know when you are gonna try and I can tell you some tricks.

Are you in a woodturning club?

Aloha, Pete


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Reddogg said:


> the cigar tubes are super nice.what people don't realize is the work and attention to details that make the finished product. i will say again nice very nice!!!!


Thank you!
:thumb:


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Hirize said:


> Yep, dirty boy you are.
> 
> Let me know when you are gonna try and I can tell you some tricks.
> 
> ...


Actually Pete, I just got the lathe and haven't yet used it. I've been doing wood working for a while now, and have decided to broaden my horizons with woodturning.

I got the Jet Mini lathe.


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Good choice there!!

I have the 1642 but I knew right away I needed a bigger lathe as I started with an ollllddd delta.

I do a bunch of different stuff you can see at konapete dot com.
Been a carpenter my whole life but just started the artsy stuff 2 years ago, love it!

What have you done so far?
Got much wood?
What do you want to try?
I can always send a wood bomb your way............

Aloha, Pete


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Hirize said:


> Good choice there!!
> 
> I have the 1642 but I knew right away I needed a bigger lathe as I started with an ollllddd delta.
> 
> ...


I've got a lot of wood that you might consider scrap since I do some scroll saw work. I've got access to some decent stuff since my dad is a friend of my old high school woodshop teacher.

So far I've built a nice end table for my cabin, 2 cigar humidors, scroll sawed countless little things...

I've built a lot of other stuff that I wouldn't really consider "fine" wood working too. A few subwoofer cabinets, some carpentry work, built one heck of a deer blind.

I just need to find more time to devote to woodworking. College and work take up most of my time, plus I have a lot of other hobbies too.

The website looks great, you have some cool pieces. I've never seen one of those wine spikes before.

Also, every give one of these cigar punch kits a go? I was thinking about ordering a few. I've got some nice metal wine stopper kits waiting for me to work on them. I think it will be a while before I get that good. I am a fast learner though, and I do know how to sharpen tools.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKBROCK.html

-Scott


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Kona Pete Woodworking

here is the link. The posting privileges do suck at first but they are there for a good reason.

Myself I do like the wine spikes. Whiskey (no wine for me), cigar, golf.

Kona Pete Woodworking


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Scott,

I'm REAL NEW at the cigar world only been smoking about four weeks now ...... don't tell anyone! That is the first punch I have seen, gotta try it out sometime. Thanks for the link!
We all never have enough time. I'm retired and wonder how I ever had time to do anything when I worked. Now my problem is people want things I make. People see some of the items and just have to have a custom made....whatever it is. Ha! Like that's a bad thing! Mostly I work for people I know. I just finished a custom bathroom and then a poker / cigar room / mancave. All very fine work where I design everything also, from cabinets to the bar rail.
Give yourself time and as life goes on just let what you like to do guide you in any hobby you love. It always leads you down the right path.

If you know how to sharpen a tool correctly your ahead of 80% of our club members...HA! Just spend lots of time with sandpaper and take care of the details, small details. That is what makes the difference of a wood project compared to an artistic piece.
Most of all HAVE FUN!!
And PM me your e-mail so I can send you mine and then you can send me pictures of your lathe work!!! (Please)

Aloha, Pete


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Michael,

Thanks for the posted links. Sometimes I hate even posting a website link, makes me think I'm just selling something, snake oil salesman...

The wine spikes are very cool and when I do a craft fair it draws people in big time. I have sold lot's but very limited market. I actually saw someone make a set for a concert in the park but they were like 2 to 3 feet long. I adapted them for my wifes use at a monthly event we go to and sit on the grass.

You get me the glass and I can make a wood base for it.......grin!

Aloha, Pete


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey all! Just wanted to drop a post here. I have been in contact with Pete. Great guy. 

I'm gonna test drive these cigar holders/tubes/cases and let him and all of you know how it goes. I am very excited about this. It will be a few weeks, but I will post when I get em in my hands!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Man those are nice looking! Since I travel a lot those would come in handy and I end up smoking 2 to 3 cigars in the lounges on the cruise ships when I travel...the case would be perfect if it could be done like the tubes in a dark glossy Milo Churchill version. If you can do that I'd love to buy one.


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Right now I'm catching up on orders for other items I make but once I get back to making these I'll post here and we can PM about what you would like.

Aloha, Pete



Cigary said:


> Man those are nice looking! Since I travel a lot those would come in handy and I end up smoking 2 to 3 cigars in the lounges on the cruise ships when I travel...the case would be perfect if it could be done like the tubes in a dark glossy Milo Churchill version. If you can do that I'd love to buy one.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Hirize said:


> Right now I'm catching up on orders for other items I make but once I get back to making these I'll post here and we can PM about what you would like.
> 
> Aloha, Pete


:nono:
HEY!!! Me first!!!:rant:

Just kidding, sort of. I was actually thinking about those puppies today. ONe of my buddies/partners turns 40 today. He may end up with a belated b-day gift.


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't worry there my friend! Your first to get any I make next. :woohoo:
Right now it's wine glasses and stands galore. Seems everyone is getting married in June and wedding gifts are needed.
Not only that but I have three weeks and another "Stroll" (i.e. street fair) is scheduled and last Sunday we got pretty much wiped out :biggrin: Which is a good thing.
Well off to the garage now or as my wife likes to say "The Studio" :lol:

One GOOD thing is that a friend from San Diego comes in tonight and he is a BOTL so some good sticks will burn late into the night :flame:

Aloha, Pete



sdlaird said:


> :nono:
> HEY!!! Me first!!!:rant:
> 
> Just kidding, sort of. I was actually thinking about those puppies today. ONe of my buddies/partners turns 40 today. He may end up with a belated b-day gift.


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Your a very naughty boy Stubby!!! :hail: :angel: :hail: :first:










Now your gonna get bombed badly with some wood...........
I been thinking all afternoon about what to put in that box. :thumb:

Aloha, Pete


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

the tubes are really nice


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Bumping this post so someone can find it.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey thanks for bumping this! All I can say is WOW! Those are gorgeous tubes! I think $20 is a fair price for those single tubos, they are classy looking and would fit well most anywhere, I would personally love to have one!

Do you have access to Basswood or Alder? I didn't know if that would cheapen the cost down for any that are on the fence.

Great work though brother, I think they look awesome! Keep us updated on when these will be ready to purchase!


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

*WOOD BOMB !*
*On the way to MI
Reinforcment of a mailbox is recommended!!*
:lolat: :lolat: :lolat: :lolat: :lolat:​
Aloha, Pete


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Pete! Wherdyago?? Paging Pete!


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Still here!

Got one more day on the bathroom cabinet and then free!!
Next week gonna start on some more.

Did get to check out the first ones I made and did a review of them with a couple woodturners last Sunday with ideas to make them better so I have been digesting the comments and will incorporate them into the next batch.
Also gonna make some trays for my coolador.
AND gonna order some more sticks to help fill it!!!

Will be posting some pics of the cabinet I'm finishing as it is a rolling cabinet made for makeup use but may also be a idea for a nice humidor style.

Stay tuned.

BTW the ribs have healed nicely and sleeping is soooooo nice now!!!

Aloha, Pete


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad to hear the ribs are better!

QU

OTE=Hirize;3275946]Still here!

Got one more day on the bathroom cabinet and then free!!
Next week gonna start on some more.

Did get to check out the first ones I made and did a review of them with a couple woodturners last Sunday with ideas to make them better so I have been digesting the comments and will incorporate them into the next batch.
Also gonna make some trays for my coolador.
AND gonna order some more sticks to help fill it!!!

Will be posting some pics of the cabinet I'm finishing as it is a rolling cabinet made for makeup use but may also be a idea for a nice humidor style.

Stay tuned.

BTW the ribs have healed nicely and sleeping is soooooo nice now!!!

Aloha, Pete[/QUOTE]


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

FYI, for those who are interested, I just received three of these cigar tubos from Hirize (Peter) here a few days ago.

Here are the pics:










And here:










and here:










I am sure Peter could get you more info and more pics of what he can do, but these puppies are sweet! They are hand made. Unique. Durable as all hell. These things can bounce around in my golf bag without any worries. Thanks Peter!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW! Those are gorgeous! What's the going price for a tube like those?


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

I'll definitely be investing in a couple of these in the near future. Awesome!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> WOW! Those are gorgeous! What's the going price for a tube like those?


hopefully peter will check this out and get back to you


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Right now I'm still developing the final product and Scott is helping me as he lives in a much dryer climate than myself. There is some concern on my part with the fit of the two ends and how humidity might affect them so it will be a couple months till I would make ones to sell to a wider market.
I also need to explore a threaded connection plus a few other items Scott and I have talked about.
Price for a 64 ring inside and fitting a 7" cigar would range from $25 up to $50 depending on wood, inlay and maybe a gold band option. Basic with a one letter inlay should be $30 to $35 in a wood like Koa.

I will be getting out some 3 cigar holders in the next couple weeks so watch for the report on them.

Gotta go BBQ some chicken for dinner.................

Aloha, Pete


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

This is the first time i've seen this thread, and I must say that those tubos are beautiful.


----------

